# Day 21 progesterone levels



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

I just had my day 21 progesterone levels and they were 20, I phoned the Argc as they have suggested I could do clomid and they said anything over 7nmol/l is ovulation but everything else I have read says it must be over 30. Which is right and should I still do the clomid? Thanks


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

A level of over 30 shows you've ovulated...so maybe Clomid is worth a go xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you positive when you ovulated though?  If it was more or less than 7 days then your level may well have been fine at its peak x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

My day 21 progesterone levels were 2 the first test and 22 the second test. My fertility Consultant confirmed that I didnt ovulate as result needs to be 30 or above to confirm ovulation. 

I had lap and dye in April and that confirmed that I had ovulated that month. 

Having said that I recently found out by using a CB ovulation monitor that I ovulate 5 days earlier than what we all thought I did. 

When i go back to see consultant in 3 weeks I will ask for another blood test but to be done earlier this time.  

xx


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks so much, I was doing the clear blue advanced ovulation test and had 2 high days on day 15 and 16 and the peak on day 17. The blood test was day 22 so 5 days after the peak but I only have 28 day cycles. I have had clomid 6 times in the past and it only worked once, I don't want to take it for too long as one place said the max you can have it is 6 cycles. I am also 40 so maybe too old. I have pcos but have ovulated with metformin in the past so maybe should increase the dose of that to 500 mg 4 times a day rather than 3? I'm still not sure why they said 20 was ok, they said they had some ladies with levels of 6 that shows they ovulated and could get pregnant with.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds to me like you might have a short luteal phase which can in itself stop you getting pregnant as there's not enough time for an embryo to implant.  You probably ovulated on day 18 and so it's quite likely that 20 indicates you did ovulate, because the test was 3 days early.  Taking progesterone can help increase the luteal phase.

So was this a Clomid cycle then?  If not, you may not really need it as this indicates you're ovulating but late in the cycle.  Do a bit of reading up and go back to your consultant - be aware that some doctors don't really believe a short luteal phase is an issue.  xx


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Dudders, thanks for your advice, no this wasn't a clomid cycle, I was taking metformin for pcos but have had clomid 6 times in the past, quite a while ago, and have some more so thought maybe I should take it but am worried because I was told once not more than 6 cycles. Also, I think it made the lining too thin for me before. 

Yes, I will ask about luteal phase defect, I think I asked about this once before and they said if you have 10 days after ovulation that is ok but I think it might be better if longer. I read that taking b vitamins can help this, has anyone tried that? Also can you get progesterone creams in this country on prescription or is it just something you have to buy from the Internet as I wouldn't know how much to take? 

Also, I saw you took tamoxifen, is that an alternative to clomid and would you recommend it? 

Thanks x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Crescent - it's definiately worth you getting on a good B vitamin complex ASAP. I have PCO and was wrongly diagnosed with the syndrome (full PCOS) in the past but still take Metformin (1,500mg a day, which incedentally is the most I've ever heard of anyone taking). I have always had regular periods but they tended to be shorter than average (24/25 days) and I was concerned with a short luteal phase. I've been taking Holland & Barratt's B-100 (slow release version) for around nine months now but saw an improvement within a couple of months. My cycles now average 27 days and I have a 'normal' luteal phase length. There are loads of examples of this happening to people because of B vitamins so it's worth a go. The ones I take include Inositol which if you search online, you'll find very positive things about this enzyme and people with PCOS. Bear in mind that it turns your pee a lovely shade of luminous yellow but this is perfectly normal as the body excretes any excess B vitamins!

Also, are you on a strict low GI diet? It really does make a huge difference.

In terms of progesterone level testing, I got my GP to do the 'day 21' test on day 17 when I had shorter cycles and they willingly did it but wanted to test on day 21 as well. The day 17 was much higher. So, it may be worth getting re-tested on a few different days to avoid going on Clomid potentially unnecessarily.

Hope this is helpful x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I've no idea about supplements, but it looks like Westies has given you some good advice there.  I always had progesterone suppositories as part of IVF - ask your consultant if they are willing to prescribe.  It's common practice with lots of fertility treatments like stimulated IUI, injectibles and sometimes Clomid.

As it happens, tamoxifen is an alternative to Clomid but I didn't take it for ovulation, I used it to help with my thin lining.  Are you private or NHS?  Just that private tends to be more flexible if you ask to try something as you're paying for it.  Letrozole/Femera is another alternative.  All of these will only help with ovulation induction and it doesn't sound like that's necessarily your problem though x


----------



## Crescent (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks so much, I'm glad tamoxifen worked for you. I am private now, I had clomid about a year ago on the NHS although I had to pay for scans but they said no more as you can't take more than 6 cycles in a lifetime because of the cancer risk. Everything you read says there is extra cancer risk eg for clomid or tamoxifen and letrozole says it may produce birth defects. I have only about 1 more day to decide whether to do clomid again and I can't speak to the dr before then! I still am not sure if I actually ovulated as it does seem a low number. I'm just wondering if taking it might make things worse eg thinner lining or can it help you ovulate earlier so there is a longer luteal phase? X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Crescent I have no experience of Clomid so can't help. Why don't you change the name of your question to something like 'Urgent help needed: experiences of Clomid' and then people who have experience may see your post and get in touch. Good luck! x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

There is a clomid section on the forum, I would post a new question on there xx


----------

